# Brauche Tipp von Metall-Profis: Bohren in gehärteten Stahl



## Dr. Z. (12. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fall jetzt gleich mal mit der Tür ins Haus (das Problem ganz zu beschreiben ist doch zu kompliziert hier)

Wie kann ich ein exaktes Loch in eine gehärtete Lagerschale bohren? Konnte nur sogenannte Hohlbohrer (diamantbesetzt) finden, die sehen aber nicht aus, als ob man damit ein exaktes, für einen Pass-Stift geeignetes Loch bohren kann, Oder doch? Und welche Drehzahlen brauche ich für einen 3 mm-Bohrer? (Kühlung ist klar) Eigentlich habe ich aber nur Platz für ein 2 mm-Loch, doch da habe ich keine passenden Bohrer finden können. Oder habe ich noch eine andere Möglichkeit ein sauberes Loch in gehärteten Stahl zu bohren?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise schon jetzt herzlichen Dank. 

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Rote-Locke (12. April 2006)

Moin,

wenn Du Zugang zu einer guten Ständerbohrmaschine und Geduld plus ein paar Bohrer in Reserve hast, dann kann man da was hin pfuschen. Ist aber immer auch eine Materialfrage. Was eine genaue Passung angeht so ist ein bohrer nicht immer geeignet, da ein Bohrung meist nicht 100%ig rund ist.

Wenn man es ordentlich machen will, dann hilft nur anlassen, bohren/fräsen und anschließend wieder härten. Frage ist ob sich das dann noch lohnt.

Wenn Du da frei Hand was anfangen willst, hast Du wenig Chancen, dass dabei was ordentliches raus kommt.

Hoffe das hilft Dir erst mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tafkars (12. April 2006)

VHM-Bohrer
braucht aber eine stabile Spannung des Werkstücks und eine sehr rundlaufende Bohrspindel, grade bei dem geringen Durchmesser. Sonst bricht der Bohrer...


----------



## Dr. Z. (12. April 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe. Robuste Ständerbohrmaschine ist vorhanden. Aber die Drehzahl? Ich weiß nicht, ob das die riemengetriebene Gusseiserne schafft. Wäre ein Dremel (vorhanden) mit dem entsprechenden Ständer (fehlt noch im Programm ) evtl. besser? Was sind VHM-Bohrer?


----------



## Blitz vom Kitz (12. April 2006)

Hi,

Du brauchst 2 Hartmetallbohrer ( es reichen die aus dem Baumarkt, wenn Du nur ein oder 2 Bohrungen machen willst ) einen Schleifstein mit Siliciumkarbid-Scheibe und Petroleum zum Kühlen und Schmieren des Bohrers.
Wir benutzen diese Variante für die Nachbearbeitung von gehärteten Teilen im Werkzeugbau.
Zuerst müssen beide Bohrer geschliffen werden. ( Hauptschneiden 118°, Freiwinkel 1°, Schnittwinkel 0°)
An dem Bohrer der zuerst genutzt werden soll, werden die Nebenschneiden seitlich ca. 0,05 mm, so dass der Durchmesser nur noch 2,90 mm beträgt, abgeschliffen. 
Die Bohrung unter Zugabe von Petroleum bohren, mit ca. 800 Umdrehungen. Dann Nachmessen und mit dem entsprechend geschliffenen 2ten Bohrer nacharbeiten. 
Kannst Du nicht anstatt eines Passtiftes einen Scherspannstift benutzen oder brauchst Du 100 Prozent genauen Sitz ?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Dr. Z. (12. April 2006)

Hey Thomas,

Danke für die sehr guten Infos. So werde ich es machen!

Die Idee mit dem Scherspannstift ist sehr gut. Da sich die beiden Teile auch zusammen montieren lassen, wäre die schlechtere Lösbarkeit kein Problem. Hast Du evtl. eine Quelle wo man auch Kleinstmengen bekommt? Oder gibt es so was im Modellbauladen? Habe eben mal bei Würth nachgesehen: da gibt es nur 1000er-Packs. Ist ja irgend wie verständlich, aber ich brauch halt nur einen....

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## ibis_mojo (12. April 2006)

Einzelne (Edelstahl) Stifte, Schrauben etc. gibt bei www.online-schrauben.de

Gruß

Peter


----------



## kimster (12. April 2006)

2,8 Bohrer hohe Drehzahl fester sitz und nacher aufreiben mit entsprechender Reibahle unter zugabe von Öl


----------



## Blitz vom Kitz (13. April 2006)

Dr. Z. schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Thomas,
> 
> Danke für die sehr guten Infos. So werde ich es machen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Sascha,

nutz mal die Suchfunktion unter Google - wir haben die Teile bei uns in der Schublade liegen.  
Da fällt mir gerade ein, bei Westfalia gibt es Sortiment-Kästen mit verschiedenen Durchmessern und Längen, da könnte was passendes dabei sein, kann man ja immer mal gebrauchen !

Grüße

Thomas


----------

